# What is this?!!? (Baby poop looks alien)



## MAAA (Feb 11, 2021)

I went to feed my week and a half old bottle doeling and found this in her crib! Is this normal?? I think there's some streaks of blood in it too. On top of that she wouldn't take her bottle. Other than that she's jumping around and being her usual bouncy self.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 11, 2021)

The yellow baby poop is normal. The blood would have me worried. 
@B&B Happy goats any ideas?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 11, 2021)

Baymule said:


> The yellow baby poop is normal. The blood would have me worried.
> @B&B Happy goats any ideas?


The poop and mucus looks fine, a little blood  I would watch but not panic over ..but that whitish thing is unidentifiable  to me ....never have seen that before


----------

